
Working in France, in the Style of Silicon Valley - jwecker
http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=t&ct=us/0-0&fp=45e09191b64a5687&ei=Bc7gRcq6JojQqQPyqoke&url=http%3A//www.nytimes.com/2007/02/23/business/worldbusiness/23entrepreneur.html%3Fem%26ex%3D1172466000%26en%3Dde2d394375539376%26ei%3D5087%250A&cid=1113890051
======
aglarond
I get the impression that the success of a startup depends upon how much room
is given for "constructive failures". By "room", I mean enough funding and a
forgiving market.

~~~
jwecker
Well, reaction time and being agile enough in general (like when pg talks
about implementing a competitor's feature the night after a competitor
announces it) also give you room. That can be institutionalized.

